# starblazer interior photos



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

hi this is the seat with seatbelts


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Double seat*

Thats just the ticket Nigel....thank you.

The lockers underneath are a good idea too.

Who did you have construct it for you?

regards

Peter


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Peter the seats came with the van so will try and look through paper work for you , i have some drawings but they were a bit faded to send cheers Nigel


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Seats*

Cheers Nigel


----------

